# A Special Order



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are seven calls that I had a special order for. The wood is Bois de Rose. Which if anyone doesnt know only grows on the Island of Matagascar.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats some rich colored wood there and beautiful calls as well. What does the golden ring say exactly? I can read part but not all.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They all say EW Game Calls and then each one states what kind of call it is such as goose, duck, deer and crow then the bottom three are 2 predator and an elk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful work Ed. The banding is great too! Nice work!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you make the bands too?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful work Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No Rick I dont make these bands, I just make the standard aluminum and brass. These come in all diff colors and are anodized aluminum and can be laser engraved. They come in 1-1/4 x 1/2 or 1-1/8 x 3/8 or 1 x 3/8


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful stock and an awesome job of turning it into calls. AAA+++


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous calls Ed !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention.This set comes with 2 certificates. One stating the wood and where it comes from and was handcrafted and finished by myself. The other presenting it to their new owner.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A lucky guy (or gal) indeed. I like everything about these calls. The lines are great. The banding is fantastic. The wood is beautiful. And Eds calls sound great to boot. Pure craftsmanship.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I just hope the buyer uses them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful calls Ed......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some rare beauties for sure!!


----------

